# sage line50 v7



## ypkx (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey, 

Absolutely mind boggled.
Dad needs me to make this program work because he bought it a couple years ago and never used it as we had a technician program a completely different one up.

Now, Ive managed to install it and i know how to work half the stuff on it. Im just mind boggled on how to edit an invoice template so that we have the company logo on the invoice as well as our details... 

Does anyone know anything about Sage? Or anything about editing an .SLB or an .SLY file format?

Any help will be great !


----------

